# handwheel for deltA 46-700 no longer available-alternative?



## tomcoleman1 (May 19, 2014)

I am a newbie who bought a delta 46-700 lathe 35 years ago which I loaned to my son in USAF before I ever got to use it. He returned it 2 weeks ago and the handwheel for tailstock is broken/missing and apparenttly no longer available.  Can anyone suggest an alternative?

I intend to try pen turning in immediate future and will probably buy PSI mandrel, mandrel saver and magnetic pads that will allow me to use lathe itself to press pen parts together.

I am very interested in buying a carbide tipped tool for getting started in pen turning w/o worrying about sharpening at this point. Is the PSI pen tool for $59 the way to go? square tip or rounded tip or both?

I expect to enjoy pen turning and thern try my hand at bowl turning. I have a set of Sorby turning tools and will probably buy Rikon 8 inch grinder and wolverine or PSI jig..........suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Ed McDonnell (May 19, 2014)

You can check McMaster and look at "hand wheels".  If you measure the shaft on your tailstock you should be able to find something that would work.

Ed


----------



## Rolland (May 19, 2014)

might try here they have one listed 12" Variable Speed Wood Lathe | ToolPartsDirect.com


----------



## plano_harry (May 19, 2014)

Tom, search IAP for "carbide".  You will get about 15 pages of opinions about carbide cutters, shapes, sources, techniques, etc.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 19, 2014)

Check this site out, part 69.  Delta 46-700-Type-1 Parts | Delta 46-700-Type-1 Lathe Machine Repair Parts | Delta 46-700-Type-1 Parts Diagram

A good close up picture of the tailstock hand wheel end might also get some innovative ideas.


----------

